# Yet another BFN...will it ever end



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Another BFN, another wait until the next IVF cycle, another bout of hurt and pain....will it ever end? And what if it's not written in the stars. This is so hard.


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

oh bless you didn't want to read and run
it is so hard isn't it. . I wish I had some words of wisdom but i'm afraid I don't - other than stay positive and believe ....
easy said I know 
wishing you lots of love xx


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you, it gets hardr as time goes on...hard to stay sain.


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Its a cruel journey for sure x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

So sorry to hear that.


----------

